# A few I'm proud of



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I know is nothing compared to many of your super premium collections, but I sure am proud of em.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

You've got my mouth watering T.W. ! :thumb:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

What's that one on the right?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Magnate said:


> What's that one on the right?


CAO Columbia. It is a Serious Cigars Exclusive. I was bombed by Abgoost with two of them. I smoked one and it was a great cigar, can't bring myself to smoke the other because it's my last one.

CAO Colombia Robusto


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn, I need to try one of those. Stupid cigar budget!!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm guessing the rarest one I have is the LFD Lancer it is a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Cameroon Lancero. It was sent to me by JCK here is a review he did in 07 on it.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...na-double-ligero-cameroon-lancero-review.html


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

You should be proud of those. Nice looking stash there teeds! :nod:


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

What are the two "*******" on the right, next to the tats?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

bhxhhcz said:


> What are the two "*******" on the right, next to the tats?


Padilla Signature 1932 Oscuro Salomon. Very limited from what I can tell. Got em in the secret santa here on puff, from my friend Danmcmartin. They are AMAZING by the way.

Here is the only link I can find to them.....

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=805716


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice pics, If I had the money, I'd be searching for all the CAO Escaparates.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Nice looking stash! Definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

YUMMY. Got love those AF's


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Not a bad one in the whole bunch...I'd smoke them all twice,,maybe even more!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That is a serious selection you have there. Looks like a ton of special occasion cigars for sure.


----------



## Ongathula (Jul 21, 2010)

You could have just the Opus and you would still be aces.


----------



## jsmoothe (Jul 26, 2010)

someone just asked me if I would like to see a new picture of their baby. I said sure! It was a picture of their new Opus X. take care of your babies


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice premium selection. I still have yet to try a Tat Black....mixed opinions on them, but I would think that they smoke quite nicely!


----------

